# Crisis in the UK (Royalty related)



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2020)

Forget Impeachment, forget Iran, forget Australia burning...That scheming little Yoko Ono bitch Megan is ripping up the fabric of the British Monarchy, now that she got Archie the Anchor Baby...(_I ain't sayin she's a golddigga, but she ain't goin with no broke n**ga..._)

Prince William: Harry and I are now separate entities


----------



## Scarecrow (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## AWP (Jan 12, 2020)

Harry's still a pimp. Someone slide him an application to be a US citizen.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 12, 2020)

I like Harry. I kind of like that he is wanting to be somewhat "normal" and not seen only as "royalty."

It's refreshing to see someone in his position wanting to stand on his own.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 12, 2020)

Any man whose comfortable enough to walk around Vegas naked? Yeah, he's got some rebel in him. Tell him to come on over.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 12, 2020)

It's being called "MEGXIT"....

And agree with @AWP

WORTH IT!!!!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 12, 2020)

AWP said:


> Harry's still a pimp. Someone slide him an application to be a US citizen.



They're coming to Canuckistan.   There's a big movement here to have Harry be our next Governor General, which other Royal's have filled the position in the past.  He'd definitely be a better choice than our current astronaut/dimwit.  

Governor General


----------



## AWP (Jan 12, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> It's being called "MEGXIT"....
> 
> And agree with @AWP
> 
> WORTH IT!!!!



Megxit is a dumb name.
I'd probably leave my wife for Megan. I could time share with Harry. I'm down.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 12, 2020)

Can't believe he is letting a chick dictate his future....get back to work.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 12, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Can't believe he is letting a chick dictate his future....get back to work.



"Work"?  What does he do??  #getajobbum


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 12, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> "Work"?  What does he do??  #getajobbum



The Royal's don't just lay around all day, doing nothing. He was a Captain in the Army, served 10 year's and included 2 tours to Afghanistan.  He volunteers at the Army's Personnel Recovery Unit (like Walter Reed) and is the man behind the Invictus Games.   Besides all of the other charities he runs.  

The Duke of Sussex


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 12, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> The Royal's don't just lay around all day, doing nothing. He was a Captain in the Army, served 10 year's and included 2 tours to Afghanistan.  He volunteers at the Army's Personnel Recovery Unit (like Walter Reed) and is the man behind the Invictus Games.   Besides all of the other charities he runs.
> 
> The Duke of Sussex



Yes, I know. I was commenting on my opinion of the royals in general as being functionally useless.

I am well aware of his and his brother's and his father's and his grandfather's service.

But yeah, I do think that most of royals sit around converting oxygen and being functional useless.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 12, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Yes, I know. I was commenting on my opinion of the royals in general as being functionally useless.
> 
> I am well aware of his and his brother's and his father's and his grandfather's service.
> 
> But yeah, I do think that most of royals sit around converting oxygen and being functional useless.



Same could be said for any of your leadership. For a country that got rid of a monarchy, you always seem to elect the same families. There's at least 10 large dynasties but I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 12, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Same could be said for any of your leadership. For a country that got rid of a monarchy, you always seem to elect the same families. There's at least 10 large dynasties but I'm sure there's more.



I largely agree. I absolutely believe in term limits for all politicians, we should not have a professional electorate who gets rich on the taxpayer.

The only big difference is that theoretically I could become president, but to be a royal you have to be genetically gifted and have that weird sister cousin relationship thing.


----------



## Scarecrow (Jan 12, 2020)

Charles has already stated that when he becomes king the whole ‘royal’ thing would be wound back to just the immediate family, so the rest of the family best follow Harry’s footsteps and start looking for ways to be independent. 

I’m not really a royalist, but Harry is the man. I think it speaks volumes about the person he is that he’s prepared to give up such a life and try to write his own ticket for he and his family. 

Good luck to the three of them.


----------



## Box (Jan 12, 2020)

Hell - we even have a former president that used the words "governing class"  when talking about US politicians.

At least other countries are open and honest about the existence of royal families

We have to pretend that the House of Clinton isn't really a thing.   We have to pretend that the Kennedy empire being referred to as fucking "Camelot" was just another example of the Mandella Effect.  The Cuomo empire doesn't really exist; it's just people accidentally conflating Freedo Corleone with a talk show host in an effort to smear his fathers good name - names like Biden Kerry McCain Pelosi Bush Bloomberg - how could anyone possibly suggest that these families somehow use their political power to attract wealth - or their wealth to attract political power - or even worse - that these families could in any way whatsoever influence the way that the US government runs...

Craziness
We are a nation of dignity and honor - cursed with an orange executive interloper that is somehow interfering with an imaginary pre-existing establishment.
The crisis in the UK is no different from the crisis going on here in the colonies


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 12, 2020)

@Scarecrow , totally agree, I admire his convictions and balls to give up the royal teat and do the right thing for his family. I give them a lot of crap, but even I recognize that is a really hard thing to do, flying in the face of hundreds of years of tradition.

I give serious props to any man who tries to put his family in a better situation.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 12, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Forget Impeachment, forget Iran, forget Australia burning...That scheming little Yoko Ono bitch Megan is ripping up the fabric of the British Monarchy, now that she got Archie the Anchor Baby...(_I ain't sayin she's a golddigga, but she ain't goin with no broke n**ga..._)
> 
> Prince William: Harry and I are now separate entities


Megan is worth 7+ million dollars.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 12, 2020)

Operation 1776 is a go...


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## CQB (Jan 12, 2020)

IMO, the two of them have had enough of the Brit gutter tabloids: Wrong nail polish, wearing jeans at Wimbledon etc. The lad saw what it did to his mother, so he’s doing what’s best for his family.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 12, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Forget Impeachment, forget Iran, forget Australia burning...That scheming little Yoko Ono bitch Megan is ripping up the fabric of the British Monarchy, now that she got Archie the Anchor Baby...(_I ain't sayin she's a golddigga, but she ain't goin with no broke n**ga..._)
> 
> Prince William: Harry and I are now separate entities


Ho Lee SHIT



CQB said:


> IMO, the two of them have had enough of the Brit gutter tabloids: Wrong nail polish, wearing jeans at Wimbledon etc. The lad saw what it did to his mother, so he’s doing what’s best for his family.



They got nothing on US gutter tabloids, especially when she takes that spot on Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.  There's a difference between wanting a private life and deciding to open a business and trade on your status.  Come to the US?  Well guess who's infatuated with Royals and Drama, the US public.  They will be followed by a bajillion cameras everywhere they go.

Who didn't see this coming though, the last time a Royal married an American divorcee it caused an abdication.


----------



## CQB (Jan 12, 2020)

I did occur to me that they’ll be tagged in the US & the pile on may continue, but leaving ‘The Firm’ is a good place to begin. They’ve both made their own way in life so I guess the best anyone can do is wish them good luck into the future. 
For the down under quotient here, that red bandanna wearing dribbler must be blowing in his shorts over this...Yay! Republic!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 12, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> They will be followed by a bajillion cameras everywhere they go.



Speaking of which.....will Harry and Megan be provided security? and if so, provided or paid by who?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 12, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Speaking of which.....will Harry and Megan be provided security? and if so, provided or paid by who?


Wouldn't they be able to provide for their own security? If they move to the States gated communities and firearms aren't uncommon. Heck, Harry can have Megan run through a carbine course and she'd be golden.


----------



## CQB (Jan 12, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Speaking of which.....will Harry and Megan be provided security? and if so, provided or paid by who?


I’d argue they qualify as ‘internationally protected persons’ but who does the babysitting? Maybe RPU.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2020)

Mrs Gunz...this is like her passion, the Royals. She knows everything about them. She's been to the UK, all the palaces, all the historical places, she watches all this shit on PBS. She knows all the players, even down to these obscure and distant Royal relations. Go figure.

But her take on all this is that it leads to divorce, child custody and a huge settlement for Megan. Because, she sez, who wants Harry, he's just another ginger.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 12, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Mrs Gunz...this is like her passion, the Royals. She knows everything about them. She's been to the UK, all the palaces, all the historical places, she watches all this shit on PBS. She knows all the players, even down to these obscure and distant Royal relations. Go figure.
> 
> But her take on all this is that it leads to divorce, child custody and a huge settlement for Megan. Because, she sez, who wants Harry, he's just another ginger.



Yeah, my wife is also an anglophile and huge Royal watcher.  But, she got me watching The Crown and Victoria on PBS, so it could be worse.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> ...  _*There's a difference between wanting a private life and deciding to open a business and trade on your status... *_




Excellent point and one my wife brought up. They've copyrighted their Royal titles so if the Queen takes their titles away they can still market themselves; and the plan apparently is to sell a clothing line (yeah, hoodies and shit) with the Royal moniker.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 12, 2020)

AWP said:


> Harry's still a pimp. Someone slide him an application to be a US citizen.



You guys can't selectively select your royals. You chose in 1776 and now you've got your queen kim and prince consort yeezy.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 12, 2020)

As an American born Irishman, I am honor bound to not give a single shit about the Royal family.

With that said... Harry is a pretty cool fucking dude. He knows he won’t ever be king so... why not renounce your title and all responsibilities and pursue the real power- become Prime Minister. I don’t know how that would work but if I was in his shoes, with his popularity, you can bet I’d find any loophole to become PM.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 12, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> As an American born Irishman, I am honor bound to not give a single shit about the Royal family.
> 
> With that said... Harry is a pretty cool fucking dude. He knows he won’t ever be king so... why not renounce your title and all responsibilities and pursue the real power- become Prime Minister. I don’t know how that would work but if I was in his shoes, with his popularity, you can bet I’d find any loophole to become PM.



That would be interesting, and not a bad idea.....but Megan wants him out of the UK....so, no.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 12, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Excellent point and one my wife brought up. They've copyrighted their Royal titles so if the Queen takes their titles away they can still market themselves; and the plan apparently





Kraut783 said:


> That would be interesting, and not a bad idea.....but Megan wants him out of the UK....so, no.



PM of Canada is out of the UK.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 12, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> PM of Canada is out of the UK.


Could he run against Trudeau?


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 13, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Yes, I know. I was commenting on my opinion of the royals in general as being functionally useless.
> 
> I am well aware of his and his brother's and his father's and his grandfather's service.
> 
> But yeah, I do think that most of royals sit around converting oxygen and being functional useless.



Apparently the Royals bring in more money to the economy than they spend. CGP Grey had a good video about them.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 13, 2020)

They do. And at least here Her Majesty provides a technical- though really theoretical- backstop to the government getting out hand by way of the Governor-General. Aussie have used it about 40 years ago to stop something. @digrar will probably know more.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 13, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Could he run against Trudeau?



Theoretically yes but I think he's more of a Liberal and would run with him. It's more likely for him to be appointed Governor General, Royal's have held that position in the past.   But he wouldn't be leaving the spotlight.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## DasBoot (Jan 13, 2020)

Gunz said:


> View attachment 31509


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 13, 2020)

Looks like they're coming to Canada part time for now. 

Queen agrees to let Harry and Meghan move part-time to Canada

And as long as Trump is in office, she's staying away from America.  lol

Meghan Markle Refuses to Move Back to America Until Trump Leaves Office, Report Says


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Meghan Markle Refuses to Move Back to America Until Trump Leaves Office, Report Says


Four more years!
Four more years!
Four more years!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 13, 2020)

Oh and I'm picking up their security tab.  You're welcome.

PM pledges Canada will  pick up security costs as Harry and Meghan move in


----------



## Centermass (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Scarecrow (Jan 13, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Oh and I'm picking up their security tab.  You're welcome.



“Harry and Meghan have made clear that they do not want to be reliant on public funds in their new lives.” 

They should refuse Trudeau’s offer then and cover 100% costs. Having Canadian citizens paying hundreds of thousands of dollars, if not into the 7 figures, for security for foreigners is not right.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 13, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Four more years!
> Four more years!
> Four more years!



Yep...good for her. She can stay. I'll take ole Harry over here though. His cool factor is well ahead of hers....


----------



## Gunz (Jan 13, 2020)

The start of all his trouble. They know he's Hewitt's bastard ginger.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 13, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Looks like they're coming to Canada part time for now.
> 
> Queen agrees to let Harry and Meghan move part-time to Canada
> 
> ...


We don't want her. Keep her in Canada.

Prediction, she drains his wallet, then divorces his ass once she is back in L.A.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 13, 2020)

Wait, didn't we stop giving a fuck on or about 19 April, 1775?

😎


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2020)

Muppet said:


> Wait, didn't we stop giving a fuck on or about 19 April, 1775?
> 
> 😎


I’m surprised we’re pretending to give a fuck right now!


----------



## Grunt (Jan 13, 2020)

We really don't...at least, I don't....


----------



## Muppet (Jan 13, 2020)

I mean, no offense to our UK brothers in arms, the Para's I jumped with were bloody crazy and funny cunts but their system of government can piss off, citizens are still subjects. No beuno....


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm absolutely fascinated that we already have a 3 page thread on the "crisis" with the royal family.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 13, 2020)

Muppet said:


> I mean, no offense to our UK brothers in arms, the Para's I jumped with were bloody crazy and funny cunts but their system of government can piss off, citizens are still subjects. No beuno....



They're not really.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 13, 2020)

Scarecrow said:


> “Harry and Meghan have made clear that they do not want to be reliant on public funds in their new lives.”
> 
> They should refuse Trudeau’s offer then and cover 100% costs. Having Canadian citizens paying hundreds of thousands of dollars, if not into the 7 figures, for security for foreigners is not right.



Technically both would have to go through the standard immigration process.  Because the Queen isn't a citizen of any state, her offspring are not either. That's probablywhy  they are staying here part time. And Canada doesn't have any laws of succession any more either, so he doesn't have any "rights" so to speak.   

We already pay for their security when they come for a visit, so the money is already there.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 13, 2020)

You're partially right. The Queen doesn't require a passport to travel but the others do and carry British ones. He might be able to get a bush helo pilot job; I'd imagine that would get his points up (if your immigration minister doesn't give a special direction to fast track them that is).


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 13, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> And as long as Trump is in office, she's staying away from America.  lol
> 
> Meghan Markle Refuses to Move Back to America Until Trump Leaves Office, Report Says



Harry needs to distance himself from this crazy chick....


----------



## Muppet (Jan 13, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> They're not really.



No?


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 13, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> You're partially right. The Queen doesn't require a passport to travel but the others do and carry British ones. He might be able to get a bush helo pilot job; I'd imagine that would get his points up (if your immigration minister doesn't give a special direction to fast track them that is).



I thought he was the boots on the guy, not the pilot guy.  I could be wrong.

If it wasn't for my wife, I'd know squat about them.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 13, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> I thought he was the boots on the guy, not the pilot guy.  I could be wrong.



He was the gunner/co-pilot in the Apache. Not sure if he a full qualified pilot on the Apache or not.

Edited:  Reference to his wings, so he is a pilot.

"The Army Air Corps pilot wings are awarded upon completion of the basic helicopter course at RAF Shawbury and a subsequent Army course at Middle Wallop Airfield. Aircrew are then dispatched to their OCU to receive type training on either the Apache attack helicopter or the Wildcat battlefield support helicopter. A small number of Army aircrew are streamed fixed wing to fly the Army's Islander/Defender reconnaissance aircraft, or to become instructors at the Defence Elementary Flying School on the Tutor training aircraft.

The Army is unique in the British military in that both Officers and Non-Commissioned Officers can become aircrew and aircraft commanders. The wings are identical for both Officers and Other Ranks, and are worn on the left chest above any medals, similar to the RAF.

In all the services, award of wings does not confer any operational capability – this is declared by a front-line squadron once the student has reached satisfactory standard to allow them to be deployed operationally. This milestone, or 'Combat Ready Status', is the threshold necessary for the award of Flying Pay, a discretionary additional salary bonus for aircrew due to the nature of their work."


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 13, 2020)

Muppet said:


> No?



Not really. The Queen doesn't have any real power (and hasn't for hundreds of years) so while they might be subjects in a technical sense in a practical one it's no different to anyone else in a non-monarchy country.



Devildoc said:


> I thought he was the boots on the guy, not the pilot guy.  I could be wrong.
> 
> If it wasn't for my wife, I'd know squat about them.



He was in an armoured unit for some time then went and flew Apaches.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 13, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Harry needs to distance himself from this crazy chick....



Goddam if that ain't the truth.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 13, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Harry needs to distance himself from this crazy chick....





Gunz said:


> Goddam if that ain't the truth.




but she hot tho...


----------



## AWP (Jan 13, 2020)

Harrry flew Apaches on trip 1 and was a JTAC on his second trip to Afghanistan. That one was cut short when the press outed him as being in country.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 13, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> but she hot tho...



You have to be careful, the crazy/hot matrix is a fine line to travel.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 13, 2020)

AWP said:


> Harrry flew Apaches on trip 1 and was a JTAC on his second trip to Afghanistan. That one was cut short when the press outed him as being in country.


 You got that reversed.



Devildoc said:


> I thought he was the boots on the guy, not the pilot guy.  I could be wrong.
> 
> If it wasn't for my wife, I'd know squat about them.


He was supposed to deploy to Iraq in 2007 as a Cavalry Section Commander, but the press pressure killed that off.  Became a Forward Air Controller and deployed to Afghanistan in 2008 with his Regiment the Blues & Royals.  Then went to Flight School and became an Apache Pilot, deployed to AFG in 2012.


----------



## AWP (Jan 13, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> You got that reversed.
> 
> He was supposed to deploy to Iraq in 2007 as a Cavalry Section Commander, but the press pressure killed that off.  Became a Forward Air Controller and deployed to Afghanistan in 2008 with his Regiment the Blues & Royals.  Then went to Flight School and became an Apache Pilot, deployed to AFG in 2012.



Thank you or the correction.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 13, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> You have to be careful, the crazy/hot matrix is a fine line to travel.




I'd like to posit the theory that the crazy/hot matrix needs a augment for the age of the person dating the "crazy/hot" to account for a change in maturity, tastes, and patience level for crazy.

Right now I'm fine with dating the Tiffanys, Candices, Maricelas, Redheads, and Latinas of the world. However I'm not naive enough to think I'm going to be ok at the age of 35 having my hair lit on fire and getting stabbed then getting back with that same person a month down the line*.

*don't ask


----------



## Centermass (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## AWP (Jan 14, 2020)

You pipe hitters are/ want to be these SOF badasses, but you are scared of a woman burning down your house?

Cowards. You'll never achieve greatness with that plebeian mentality. When I'm on vacation and bored I'll hide my wife's meds. Through struggle, growth.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 14, 2020)

Yeah but you're probably holidaying in Aruba while she's in somewhere shit like Jacksonville.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 14, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> You have to be careful, the crazy/hot matrix is a fine line to travel.



I welcome all the 10 level redheads named Tiffany. But I'm more of a lover of Latina's.



SaintKP said:


> I'd like to posit the theory that the crazy/hot matrix needs a augment for the age of the person dating the "crazy/hot" to account for a change in maturity, tastes, and patience level for crazy.
> 
> Right now I'm fine with dating the Tiffanys, Candices, Maricelas, Redheads, and Latinas of the world. However I'm not naive enough to think I'm going to be ok at the age of 35 having my hair lit on fire and getting stabbed then getting back with that same person a month down the line*.
> 
> *don't ask



Ask @Diamondback 2/2 how that dating thing is going for him. 



AWP said:


> You pipe hitters are/ want to be these SOF badasses, but you are scared of a woman burning down your house?
> 
> Cowards. You'll never achieve greatness with that plebeian mentality. When I'm on vacation and bored I'll hide my wife's meds. Through struggle, growth.



I'm not a pipe hitter, but a pipe layer.  I don't date women that will burn my house down since that's too passive aggressive for me. I go straight for the ones that will cut you while you sleep...or awake.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 14, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> I welcome all the 10 level redheads named Tiffany. But I'm more of a lover of Latina's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy women are great bodyguards. If she’s willing to stab you, she’s willing to do a whole lot worse to protect you. Just got to get the right person by your side and you’re golden.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 14, 2020)

Fuck it, I'm 51 and I'd dribble yogurt ropes all over her milk pillows while Harry and the queen are having their high tea and crumpets...

Crazy is an acceptable risk....


----------



## AWP (Jan 14, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> Yeah but you're probably holidaying in Aruba while she's in somewhere shit like Jacksonville.



I don't take my girlfriend to Aruba.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 14, 2020)

Crazy is one thing. Crazy in an international media shitshow is another. And just out of curiosity, aren't the Royals supposed to keep their clams shut about their opinions of foreign leaders?...Especially ones from countries who pull their fat out of the fire every time there's a world War?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2020)

Dollars will get you donuts that the queen is walking around telling anybody who will listen, “I told you that little cunt would become a pain-in-ass.  I f’ing told you.”


----------



## Gunz (Jan 14, 2020)

*Meghan Markle would love to live in L.A. — after Trump leaves office, report says*

You know where the freakin royal family would be without America?


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 14, 2020)

They're all crazy, you just have to pick a level of crazy/risk you are willing to live with.  I married crazy that would have me stuffed into a barrel of acid.  But she gives me freedom and doesn't need to be in contact or know my location at all times.  

I'm betting Meghan is Uber crazy.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 14, 2020)

So Meghan is leaving, Megxit?


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 14, 2020)

Gunz said:


> *Meghan Markle would love to live in L.A. — after Trump leaves office, report says*
> 
> You know where the freakin royal family would be without America?
> 
> ...


*cough*Ivanka2024*cough*


----------



## Dame (Jan 14, 2020)

AWP said:


> You pipe hitters are/ want to be these SOF badasses, but you are scared of a woman burning down your house?
> 
> Cowards. You'll never achieve greatness with that plebeian mentality. When I'm on vacation and bored I'll hide my wife's meds. Through struggle, growth.


Really? You know you just gave @Steve1839 all kinds of ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 14, 2020)

AWP said:


> You pipe hitters are/ want to be these SOF badasses, but you are scared of a woman burning down your house?
> 
> Cowards. You'll never achieve greatness with that plebeian mentality. When I'm on vacation and bored I'll hide my wife's meds. Through struggle, growth.



What man said "I'm afraid of no man; one woman"?  I have to see if I can find it....


----------



## Gunz (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Totentanz (Jan 14, 2020)

Gunz said:


> View attachment 31539



Is that a royale with cheese?


----------



## CryptoLingUSMC (Jan 14, 2020)

.


----------



## digrar (Jan 14, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> They do. And at least here Her Majesty provides a technical- though really theoretical- backstop to the government getting out hand by way of the Governor-General. Aussie have used it about 40 years ago to stop something. @digrar will probably know more.



Gough doing the typical ALP thing of spending money like it was going out of fashion,  but he didn't have control of the Senate and Malcolm had him bogged down. The GG stepped in and knocked the govt on the head, gave MF the keys. They had an election not long after and Gough was legitimately voted out of the job.



Gunz said:


> The start of all his trouble. They know he's Hewitt's bastard ginger.
> 
> View attachment 31515



Check pics of a young Phil Mountbatten, Harry is definitely not James Hewitts kid.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 15, 2020)

So twittersphere does reveal some peculiarities in the media coverage. There's tons of these and they are pretty funny.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 15, 2020)

AWP said:


> You pipe hitters are/ want to be these SOF badasses, but you are scared of a woman burning down your house?
> 
> Cowards. You'll never achieve greatness with that plebeian mentality. When I'm on vacation and bored I'll hide my wife's meds. Through struggle, growth.


Forreal. If you haven’t maintained a long term relationship that didn’t involve at least 3 nights where you were chased out of a chicks house, naked, wearing a gas mask, covered in chocolate sauce, by above mentioned chick- and then had her call it off because “you’re 27 going on 16”- then you’re not a real Ranger.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 15, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Forreal. If you haven’t maintained a long term relationship that didn’t involve at least 3 nights where you were chased out of a chicks house, naked, wearing a gas mask, covered in chocolate sauce, by above mentioned chick- and then had her call it off because “you’re 27 going on 16”- then you’re not a real Ranger.


Stop meeting chicks at Scruffy Murphy's!


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 15, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Stop meeting chicks at Scruffy Murphy's!


Psh bruh scruffy Murphy’s is fucking poverty... you have to be stuck in Columbus as one of those low functioning nerds, barely passed the standard types who were not the caliber of Ranger to have the honor of destroying both Afghanistan and downtown Savannah with First Imperial Ranger Battalion.

We have a level of crazy, weird women that puts Anger Battalion to shame. Do they have to take chicks out of the Tap in their Little Rascal scooters and then figure out how to get that whale into the <3> barracks? Yes. That’s kinda savage. Do they wake up next to a “chick” with an Adam’s apple bigger than theirs? No that’s Fat Batts cross to bear.

What we have is a city with one of the most well known, expensive “art” schools (aka fake college) in SCAD... lots of “expressive” types with daddy issues and money. Couple that with the open container laws and the tourist trap that is this place and you can find yourself in some pretty dire but legendary situations.

Think “Ia Drang” but with Bachelorette parties. Or Thermopylae with thots instead of Persians. Or D-Day but instead of MG42s it’s hot married MILFS trying to ruin your security clearance and get you chaptered, or
worse- send you the 82nd.

I could go on but I think I can sum this up by saying NEVER ASSUME I AM THIRD BATT. YOU PUT SOME RESPECK ON MY NAME BRUH.

(FYI I had a late night involving a parachute jump, an airfield, a 240 and CS gas. I’m only alive by the grace of Monster Energy. For legal purposes this over done, overlong past is a joke. I apologize on behalf of 1/75, the Regiment, USASOC, and the Army. William Darby cries tears of shame for me).


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 18, 2020)

Apparently it's been figured out...HRH titles revoked.  Sucks to be Archie!

Statement from Her Majesty The Queen


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 18, 2020)

Just out of curiosity, can he ever re-join the royal family and regain his titles and duties?


----------



## digrar (Jan 18, 2020)

This is where Charles was taking the Royal family anyway. Harry ceased to be the spare the minute George was born. He's been superseded twice since then.
If you can name Edwards kids, you're a closer Royal watcher than I am, and that's where Archie sits now, well off the pace for the top job, looking forward to a cruisey life in the Military and as a Duke.

I doubt he comes back @Kraut783 barring a tragic accident where William and the kids get skittled.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 18, 2020)

digrar said:


> This is where Charles was taking the Royal family anyway. Harry ceased to be the spare the minute George was born. He's been superseded twice since then.
> If you can name Edwards kids, you're a closer Royal watcher than I am, and that's where Archie sits now, well off the pace for the top job, looking forward to a cruisey life in the Military and as a Duke.
> 
> I doubt he comes back @Kraut783 barring a tragic accident where William and the kids get skittled.


I still disagree.  Charles intent was to get his siblings and their children away from senior royal roles.  He definitely wasn't meaning for his son to be part of the salary cap reduction.  Now I'm guessing Beatrice and Eugenie will curry favor.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 18, 2020)

digrar said:


> This is where Charles was taking the Royal family anyway. Harry ceased to be the spare the minute George was born. He's been superseded twice since then.
> If you can name Edwards kids, you're a closer Royal watcher than I am, and that's where Archie sits now, well off the pace for the top job, looking forward to a cruisey life in the Military and as a Duke.
> 
> I doubt he comes back @Kraut783 barring a tragic accident where William and the kids get skittled.



God forbid...


----------



## digrar (Jan 18, 2020)

That's the slimmed down version, not even spare #2 and #3 in the pic.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 18, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Psh bruh scruffy Murphy’s is fucking poverty...



...this was a pretty epic post.  Almost... @AWP level in its wit and intensity


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 18, 2020)

Another curious question....so Meghan has her own money, does Harry have any?


----------



## digrar (Jan 19, 2020)

He inherited 7 Million Pounds when Diana died. It's thought he may have got the bulk of a fund that the Queen Mother had been putting away for the boys at about 18 million pounds, it was going to be evenly split, but William will get the Dutchy of Cornwall eventually (currently making about 21 million a year) and the Dutchy of Lancaster after that (worth about half a billion and also makes around 20 million a year) so the old girl decided to give Harry a leg up.
He also got "some money" from Gran at some point (when he turned 18, 21, became the Duke of Sussex I'm not sure). They reckon he's worth about 40 million pounds at the moment and 95% of his day to day running costs are covered by the afore mentioned Dutchy of Cornwall.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 19, 2020)

Yeah I used to get $20 in an unmarked envelope from my Nana too.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 19, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Another curious question....so Meghan has her own money, does Harry have any?


He's got a bit more cash than she does. And apparently Dad ain't cutting him off.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 19, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Just out of curiosity, can he ever re-join the royal family and regain his titles and duties?


He's not being stripped of his titles just not using them (and being prevented from profiting from them). They are opting to live like "normal" civilians.


----------



## digrar (Jan 19, 2020)

As normal as you can be when you're Princess Diana's kid, an Apache pilot, with 40 million in the bank and smell fresh paint where ever you go.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 19, 2020)

No matter what they do or where they go...they will never have to worry about gas prices or living on the streets...regardless of titles....


----------

